# Problem with playing music with headphones and incoming calls



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got a really annoying problem; when listening to music on the headphones that came with the phone and a call comes in, the music appropriately stops to answer the call. But when the call ends, for any app other than the stock touchwiz music app, music will not start playing again until I unplug and replug in the headphones. It says music is playing, but no sounds comes through. The stock music app is mehh, I far prefer play music or power amp. Has anyone found a fix for this problem?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Same problem here.

Think it's a TW bug. One ROM fixed it but I can't recall right now.

Sorry.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Whatever ROM fixed it touts it in their OP as a feature.

If that helps. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm can't be beans or cleanrom, had the problem with both of those. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Check the "other" site









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

